# endlers



## James_stace (Oct 30, 2010)

ive heard a lot about endlers livebearers but never seen any for sale. does anyone keep them? if so can you show some pics? id like to know more about them so any info youve got id like to read . cheers james


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

females









Endlers are a cool little fish, endangered in the wild. Males are a lot smaller than a guppy close to an inch and females are larger but smaller than a female guppy.

Males colors are vibrant, almost flouresent. They are persistant little breeders. They like most livebearers perfer a higher ph but will tolerate lower. love planted tanks, will eat just about anything but need more veggie type flake foods.

There is some good info on the web on them. If you want pure endlers make sure you buy from a person that can show where they came from. Some lfs will carry some but usually they are not pure. I have wild stock that came from the last collection in Venesuala. I do sell some but will only ship when the weather isn't to bad.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I like the pics, thanks.


----------



## James_stace (Oct 30, 2010)

i love those lil guys . can i ask what you mean by pure? do they breed with guppys? what are they like in a community? sorry for all the questions i just dont want to get some and they get eaten or hybridise with my guppys  cheers james


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes they will breed with a guppy so you wouldn't want to mix them unless you wanted hybrids. As for being eaten it would depend on what you have in the tank.

By being pure it means no guppy genes in them.


----------



## James_stace (Oct 30, 2010)

what do the hybrid look like? and what would i do with them if i got them?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Hybrids can look like guppies, or endlers but not as brightly colored. The tails could be different. Many things can make a difference. Some people sell the hybrid and if you do that make sure you let people know thats what they are. Some don't say anything about it till later down the road and the fry start looking more like guppies than endlers.


----------

